# Holiday RAOK?



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in contributing if I started a RAOK thread in the classified section? I'm sure a lot of us have an abundance of fish stuff that we never use and would be happy to have someone who needs/wants it to take it off our hands. 
For those that don't know what a RAOK is, it means Random Act Of Kindness. Meaning, anything you offer up in the thread, must be offered for just the cost of shipping only. Everyone will be limited to claiming 2 items at the most to make it fair. 

So would everyone be interested in this?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That sounds pretty awesome... I'd be up for that!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

So you mean 'carry it forward'. I'll bite.

Item 1.
I have enough blue gravel (some green mixed in) to do a few inches depth in a 15 gal tank. It's in great shape and I washed it well. For the cost of a positive feedback, it's yours if you can pickup in Richmond Hill on a weeknight.

Maybe santa will throw me a.... tiny sample of fissidens fontanus or other fancy moss, or a red cherry shrimp.. LOL.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, I posted the thread in the classified section. DaFishMan, if you could move your post over there, it will be easier to keep it all together in one thread.


----------

